# new reptile shop



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

im opening a new reptile shop in doncaster in 4-5 week, we will be stocking, monitors, agamas, skinks,chams, , dwarf caiman, venomous snakes, , boas, pythons, royal morphs, corns,milk and kings, , just after an idea. just wondering if people would like a new big reptile shop in the area thanks: victory:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

So ... you ARE opening a reptile shop in Donnie or are you THINKING of opening one?

BTW - Iguana is spelt with one g. :whistling2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

glidergirl said:


> So ... you ARE opening a reptile shop in Donnie or are you THINKING of opening one?
> 
> BTW - Iguana is spelt with one g. :whistling2:


 we are opening in5week. i know my gf spelling lol


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Whats the exact date that you are opening, and what is the address of the shop. 

Seems strange that you are already opening, and only now asking people if they want a shop there. 

What venemous are you stocking, they going to be dwa or just mildly venemous/rear fanged.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

think it could be good, where abouts in donny and will you be stocking inverts?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

gemma123 said:


> Whats the exact date that you are opening, and what is the address of the shop.
> 
> Seems strange that you are already opening, and only now asking people if they want a shop there.
> 
> What venemous are you stocking, they going to be dwa or just mildly venemous/rear fanged.


22 july..grantham street , new rossington, doncaster....only asking now because i want to ask now...for now we are stocking ,bitis gabonica,bothreichis schlegelli, naja naja, crotalus scutellatus,agkistonrodon piscivorus..thats all for now to see how it goes,,also all high end royal and boa morphs all cb from sheffield:2thumb:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

yeah we will have inverts


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

stacy said:


> 22 july..grantham street , new rossington, doncaster....*only asking now because i want to ask now...for now we are stocking* ,bitis gabonica,bothreichis schlegelli, naja naja, crotalus scutellatus,agkistonrodon piscivorus..thats all for now to see how it goes,,also all high end royal and boa morphs all cb from sheffield:2thumb:


Ahh, that is what is was confusing me. 

As a shop that keeps venomous snakes, we don't sell that many to people in the UK, so maybe keep the 'stock' to a minimum there.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

yeah that is what iam doing i have customers for them already thats why iam stocking just a few like plus they are a hobby lol coudnt resist


----------



## Victoria_O (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck with your new venture. If you look after finances and your stock adheres to your local market then there is no reason why you will not be successful. 

We are opening a shop in Huntingdon, Cambridgeshire within the next 12 months and are very excited. Everything is in the planning. 

Vicki x


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

what tort will you be selling

mick


----------



## reptilemadgirl (May 26, 2009)

whats the address of it ?willl come n check it out when its open,, pm mee


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

You cant sell any dwa without proof first that they own one themselves, also if you are a shop you will need a commercial license to hold your show.

Also you will need to inform animal welfare about it.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

all is sorted thanks .all we are doing now is building vivs and getting stock in. . torts, pancake,sulcata,indian star. leopard for now:2thumb:


----------



## sulcata2big (Nov 7, 2007)

stacy said:


> all is sorted thanks .all we are doing now is building vivs and getting stock in. . torts, pancake,sulcata,indian star. leopard for now:2thumb:


 
i will have to pop over what size are the pancakes

mick


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

sulcata2big said:


> i will have to pop over what size are the pancakes
> 
> mick


 bout 4inch i think it said plus they had bigger but will get them to order


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Go for it mate please pm me when up and running..ill be a regular as rotherham is short on these kinda shops.
My best wishes go out to you, hope it is incredibly successful and goes from strenghth to strength.
bats


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

*cough cough* BULLSHIT*COUGH COUGH*


----------



## batman (Oct 5, 2008)

Whats bullshit ?
Bats


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

we will see :whistling2:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

batman said:


> Go for it mate please pm me when up and running..ill be a regular as rotherham is short on these kinda shops.
> My best wishes go out to you, hope it is incredibly successful and goes from strenghth to strength.
> bats


 will do matey thanks


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

weeminx said:


>


what the hell are you on about if u have a reason to believe this is a load of rubbish, let us know rather than cryptic messages. otherwise bugger off! i hate it wen people cant be straight with each other xx


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Stacy what kind of monitors can u get? im after a roughneck or two xx


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

the only rough neck on the list was a cb 07 male in may, not seen babys for ages but will look c if their is any on stricktly: victory:


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Another shop opening, will have to pay you a visit. Also thought most of strictly stuff was WC. My friend has a shop and told me that alot of it is. 

How much will your livefood be, and will you be stocking any higher end corn snakes. 

Thanks


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

weeminx said:


>



:lol2:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

gemma123 said:


> Another shop opening, will have to pay you a visit. Also thought most of strictly stuff was WC. My friend has a shop and told me that alot of it is.
> 
> How much will your livefood be, and will you be stocking any higher end corn snakes.
> 
> Thanks


 not really if you send me your adress i can send you list,s. including stricktly from may


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

stacy said:


> 22 july..grantham street , new rossington, doncaster....only asking now because i want to ask now...for now we are stocking ,bitis gabonica,bothreichis schlegelli, naja naja, crotalus scutellatus,agkistonrodon piscivorus..thats all for now to see how it goes,,also all high end royal and boa morphs all cb from sheffield:2thumb:


Excellent, see you there. Will the Royals be Paul's?


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

Blackecho said:


> Excellent, see you there. Will the Royals be Paul's?


 royals yeah, boas from tony, , take it your familiar with pauls royals then stunning:2thumb:


----------



## royalpythonlover (Jan 29, 2007)

Just down the road from us, and not many decent reptile shops about, already a couple in Donny but prices are double that of any other shop I've seen (one of them is) so we dont bother going there.
Look forward to visiting your shop though, can you PM me a price list with what boa's burms and retics you might be having in.
Thx and I wish you all the luck for the future, this country is struggling at the moment when it comes to small and new business's so I hope yours succeeds, I look forward to meeting you too.


----------



## shootinglou79 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yippeee another shop, just what we need :2thumb:


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

royalpythonlover said:


> Just down the road from us, and not many decent reptile shops about, already a couple in Donny but prices are double that of any other shop I've seen (one of them is) so we dont bother going there.
> Look forward to visiting your shop though, can you PM me a price list with what boa's burms and retics you might be having in.
> Thx and I wish you all the luck for the future, this country is struggling at the moment when it comes to small and new business's so I hope yours succeeds, I look forward to meeting you too.


 thanks hope it does to struggleing to get retics at the min, but will pm you with what others i will have in , if you let me no who you are when you cum to shop will sort discount out for all you nice members:2thumb:


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi

Is the reptile shop open, was thinking of popping in at weekend.

Gemz xx


----------



## gemma123 (Jan 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if this rep shop has actually opened yet, as i have heard nothing, and was hoping to go for a look when it did, had couple of pms telling me that it was never going to happen anyway, and so far it looks to be true.

Are you behine schedule? is it already open? is it even going to open? anybody answer

Gemz xx


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

:lol2:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

So did this shop ever open?


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess it didnt :whistling2:


----------



## phil010390 (Feb 10, 2008)

*hi*

hiya have you opened your shop if so where are you at in doncaster thanks in advance phil


----------

